

Stanford: Top 10 Enduring Elements of High-Technology Entrepreneurship - mmpcse
http://hitechstartups.wordpress.com/2007/07/18/standford-top-10-enduring-elements-of-high-technology-entrepreneurship/

======
myoung8
It's "Stanford" buddy. Why do so many people put a D in there?

